# France and Germany in an RV



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Just returned from a wonderful 3 week trip though the Ardennes and Rhineland where we stayed only on aires in France and stellplatz in Germany.. Nightly costs were all €5 .. How refreshing not to be ripped off as we are in the UK . 

Our first nights stop was in Montherme by the side of the river, a beautiful location but marred by the local "youth" letting off steam, riding motorcyles and scooters well into the night and generally causing as much disturbance as possible. 
The next day we decided to take a cycle ride but discovered that my wifes cycle saddle had been stolen during the night ! How upsetting to think that someone had taken it just for laugh. We decided to leave rather than risk more thefts. 

Our next stop was at Stenay for 4 nights, this is a beautiful aire by the side of the canal and close to the town, at €5 per night including hook up and hot showers ! 

We moved into Germany and stopped at Trier, a lovely town with a stellplatz close to the center of town on the river Mosel. A rather drab site but really convenient for sightseeing. €5 including hook up. 

Moving up river our next port of call was Alf, a beautiful stellplatz by a swimming pool and river. 4 nights at €5 no hook up. 

Leaving Alf behind we went to Enkirch and stayed on the local stellplatz for a week. €5 per night, no hook up. This is a large stellplatz easily accommodating 150 vans, lots of big rigs here so we didn't feel so conspicuous ..nice town and great cycling country.. (we bought a new saddle and post in Trier). 

Leaving Enkirch headed up the Rhine but it was really busy and few campsites or stellplatz that weren't full or could accommodate our size of van. Too busy we thought and headed back to Enkirch for another 4 nights. 

Saddly we had to leave Germany and travelled back though Belgium with the intention of a few nights at Brugge but the stellplatz was full and decided to re visit off season.

Back to Calais and 3 nights free camping at Cap Blanc-Nez, always a favorite place for us.. 

A wonderful trip marred only by the theft of a saddle.. our first major trip in the RV and we loved every moment of it, our fears about not getting into aires because of it's size were ill founded, narrow roads present a challenge as do low bridges and weight limits but it all adds to the fun ..lol 
Can't wait to go full time next year.. 

All the best Jim and Jan

PS , I tried to upload pics of each site but it doesn't seem to work..


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jim & Jan for info. Pity about your first stop. Generally you will find local youths riding their m/bikes but usually not after 10pm. So far we haven't experienced any thefts on aires. Aurillac is near town and when we were there last year youths had come back to their van and started throwing lighted flamers around near the mh so we moved at 2am to the museum sight where you can also park, no facilities there but very quiet. Luckily for us we had walked to this place earlier on foot so new roughly where to go. Cayrols aires further away is nice. We went to a good site recently Baume-les-Dames recently refurb with hardstanding and elec for 4€ a night, also village and supermarkets not far away. I have put some photos in the Aires/stellplatz folders although I have a few in my album as well (that was before the aires album was reinstated). Is the Cap Blanc Nez ok, we might give that a try next time.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Welcome back *Scotjimland*. Glad you enjoyed the trip. Shame about the saddle. :evil:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi jim glad you enjoyed your hols and welcome back.

We toured the mosel as part of our holiday 2 yrs ago, had a great time and stayed at the same stellplatz at Enkirch you mention, we counted 100+ vans before giving up, but the place never seemed crowded or noisy as the parking area is so large and the vans well spaced out. 
I entered it in the database along with a few more from this area.
The route that follows the mosel between Trier and Koblenz is probably the most m/home friendly area i have visited in Germany, i think i counted over 30 stellplatz along the route! 
Sorry to hear about the phantom saddle pincher (!) and glad it didn't spoil the rest of your holiday too much.

pete.


----------

